# Melbourne, Australia



## DDK (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm looking to either start up a group or join a group. Although I'd *love* to play, I've found that I'm a better DM than player due to... factors.

Currently I'm interested in running either a Greyhawk campaign or a mix of Call of Cthulu/Deadlands/Shadow War campaign. In either case, I would be looking for people who are more interested in roleplaying than the rules.

As for playing, I'm interested in pretty much any setting and I like a good mix of roleplaying and combat. My preferences are for Greyhawk but I don't mind slumming it in FR or any other setting 

I live in Camberwell and am close to transport so can either get to most suburban areas without difficulty or host a game (although my ability to host a game is... limited). My email is djorandkeil@yahoo.com.au I'd give my number but the fact is it's easier to catch me via email since I'm online a lot and don't have message bank or call waiting.


----------



## DDK (Dec 11, 2002)

Or, alternatively, simply come to the message board I set up to discuss getting a group together: http://pub46.ezboard.com/bmelbournegamersunite


----------



## carmerillia (Jun 17, 2004)

I live in the south east suburbs (berwick) and would be interested in gaming with another group (as long as i don't live too far away)


----------

